

Show HN: Raise Your Flag – Start an awesome career without a degree or diploma - bretthopper
https://raiseyourflag.com/

======
eglover
I like the idea. I find it really odd that Web Developer is on the homepage
but not on the site. (False advertising?)

Not much here, but it's a nice site if it becomes more populated. If you had a
feed on these updates I'd like to watch it, but it seems the blog is well... a
blog. :)

~~~
chinpunkanpun
Thanks for the feedback. Agreed about Web Developer. It's high in our queue to
add. We clearly failed by not having a career path for every featured career
on the main page. As for the feed, we're planning a regular "roundup" blog
series of newly added careers once we tackle what's in the queue currently.

Appreciate you taking the time to look at what we're building.

------
xyclos
I really like the concept. However, it isn't really clear to me what benefits
come from joining. It seems like I'm able to view everything without actually
signing up for an account. Other than that, the site looks pretty nice and
seems to work as expected.

~~~
chinpunkanpun
Ryan here, co-founder of Raise Your Flag. Glad you like what we're working on.
The difference between a registered user and the average visitor, registered
users can search for jobs. Visitors must sign-up before getting job search
results. Hope that helps.

------
memonkey
I didn't see a newsletter sign up, but I registered anyway so hoping to get
some emails in the future when you add more paths (webdev!). Would love to see
more service industry career paths as well. Great work!

------
gomathinayagam
cool initiative, often formal education is hindrance for truly talented people
in many part of the world especially in software industry. Of-course your's
addressing every other industry as well. Does it provide only job search or
some sort of grooming and guidance in shaping their skills?

~~~
chinpunkanpun
We agree!

Job search currently. Grooming & guidance in the near future. Although the
immediate need for a job is more of a symptom of the lack of guidance, we
figured we'd start with the career path/job search as it's likely a pressing
need for many. Plus, once the guidance features are implemented, we have
somewhere to lead users.

------
cmdrfred
Beautiful site.

~~~
chinpunkanpun
thank you!

